# GlusterFS (GFS) Support



## Paul-LKW (Aug 7, 2013)

I want to ask does GlusterFS still exist in FreeBSD? I searched with Google and found the outdated page https://wiki.freebsd.org/GlusterFS and could not find any related software in the ports tree.

Best regards,
Paul.LKW


----------



## FBSD (Aug 10, 2013)

*Porting GlusterFS to FreeBSD*

Porting GlusterFS to FreeBSD is one of the funded GSoC 2013 projects. After the summer there's probably more news.

Porting GlusterFS Project Page


----------



## Paul-LKW (Aug 10, 2013)

Good news. It still exists and is in the development phase.


----------

